# حوار بين الحب والحزن



## mansour (3 يوليو 2009)

*~,,,,~الحب ~,,,,~
ماالي اراك معذبا
وفي عينيك عنوان الحزن
لماذا باليأس ميتما
ياعصفورة فوق غصن

~,,,,~الحزن~,,,,~
أأنت ياحب تسألني ؟!!
الست انت من معذبني!!
فلا تسألني عن حالي
فأنا للحب ماعدت أبالي

~,,,,~الحب~,,,,~
لاترمي على لومك ياصغيري
ولاتبوح بكلام من عدم
ان كان الحزن يوما مصيري
لصار قدرى صراخ وألم

~,,,,~الحزن~,,,,~
وان كان الحب يومأ مصيري
لصارت حياتي حسرة وندم
واقولها لكل عاشق مهموم
سيرجع لي فارس مهموم

~,,,,~الحب~,,,,~
ايا فارس الاحزان
كيف يكون الحب ندم
ان كان في الحب اشجان
فمن الحب تؤخذ الحكم

~,,,,~الحزن~,,,,~
ألا تعلم ان الحب بقايا الاحزان
ومن معاني الحب الألم والحرمان
فأبتعد عني...اني اتذكرك
انت من جعلني فارس الاحزان

~,,,,~الحب~,,,,~
ليس للحب شأن فيما تدعى
وماتقوله كذب وأفتراء
فالحب نبض في الاضلع
ومن الحب يشتق الوفاء

~,,,,~الحزن~,,,,~
تتكلم ياوليدي عن الوفاء
ألا تعلم ان من خدعتني هي الحسناء
أعلم ان من يحب دنيته فناء
واصبح للحزن كاباقى الشعراء

~,,,,~الحب~,,,,~
ارحل وأنزع من قلبي سهام حزني
فلا يوجد للحزن مكان عندي
وان لم يكن له مكان عندك
فعاصمة الحب مكانه للابدى

~,,,,~الحزن~,,,,~
ياخديعة الحب أذهبي عني
ماذا تريدي بعد ان ضاعت نفسي مني
لاتقول ان القدر اغواني
فأنت ايها الحب سبب احزاني​*


----------



## مالدينى (3 يوليو 2009)

~,,,,~الحب~,,,,~
ارحل وأنزع من قلبي سهام حزني
فلا يوجد للحزن مكان عندي
وان لم يكن له مكان عندك
فعاصمة الحب مكانه للابدى


هذه الابيات من اجملها ابداع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يوليو 2009)

> ~,,,,~الحزن~,,,,~
> تتكلم ياوليدي عن الوفاء
> ألا تعلم ان من خدعتني هي الحسناء
> أعلم ان من يحب دنيته فناء
> ...


*ابيات جميلة جدا 
مرسي يا منصور علي الموضوع الرائع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

حوار جميل يا منصور

ميرررسى ليك على الحوار

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا منصور

شكراااااا على الحوار الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يوليو 2009)

> ~,,,,~الحب~,,,,~
> ارحل وأنزع من قلبي سهام حزني
> فلا يوجد للحزن مكان عندي
> وان لم يكن له مكان عندك
> فعاصمة الحب مكانه للابدى



حقيقي كلمات رائعة و مميزة جدا 
يا منصور مواضيعك  جميلة 
مرسي على الموضوع الرائع ده 
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك يا جميل امين يا الهي
اذكرني ديما في صلاتك
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2009)

> ~,,,,~الحب~,,,,~
> ارحل وأنزع من قلبي سهام حزني
> فلا يوجد للحزن مكان عندي
> وان لم يكن له مكان عندك
> فعاصمة الحب مكانه للابدى


 
كلام جميل اوى يا منصور

شكراااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2010)

*حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

**~الحب ~**~
مالي اراك معذبا
وفي عينيك عنوان الحزن
لماذا باليأس ميتما
ياعصفورة فوق غصن
~**~الحزن~**~
أأنت ياحب تسألني ؟!!
الست انت من معذبني!!
فلا تسألني عن حالي
فأنا للحب ماعدت أبالي
~**~الحب~**~
لاترمي على لومك ياصغيري
ولاتبوح بكلام من عدم
ان كان الحزن يوما مصيري
لصار قدرى صراخ وألم
~**~الحزن~**~
وان كان الحب يومأ مصيري
لصارت حياتي حسرة وندم
واقولها لكل عاشق مهموم
سيرجع لي فارس مهموم
~**~الحب~**~
ايا فارس الاحزان
كيف يكون الحب ندم
ان كان في الحب اشجان
فمن الحب تؤخذ الحكم
~**~الحزن~**~
ألا تعلم ان الحب بقايا الاحزان
ومن معاني الحب الألم والحرمان
فأبتعد عني...اني اتذكرك
انت من جعلني فارس الاحزان
~**~الحب~**~
ليس للحب شأن فيما تدعى
وماتقوله كذب وأفتراء
فالحب نبض في الاضلع
ومن الحب يشتق الوفاء
~**~الحزن~**~
تتكلم ياعزيزي عن الوفاء
ألا تعلم ان من خدعتني هي الحسناء
أعلم ان من يحب دنيته فناء
واصبح للحزن كاباقى الشعراء
~**~الحب~**~
ارحل وأنزع من قلبي سهام حزني
فلا يوجد للحزن مكان عندي
وان لم يكن له مكان عندك
فعاصمة الحب مكانه للابدى

~**~الحزن~**~
ياخديعة الحب أذهبي عني
ماذا تريدي بعد ان ضاعت نفسي مني
لاتقول ان القدر اغواني
فأنت ايها الحب سبب احزاني
​


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

حوار جميل يا روزى 

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

*نورتي يا كاندي بكلامك الرقيق زيك*​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

*جميل يا روزى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

*كلام جميل اوى 
ميرسى لك يا روزى ياقمرتى
*​


----------



## youhnna (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

*حوار جميل روزي
بس دول اصحاب ولا مخطوبين​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

*اشكرك

جداى 

للمجهود

للحوار الجميل

الرب 

يبارككم​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

*ميرسي خالص يا جوجو يا عسل*

*نورت بمرورك*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

*نورتي يا ديدي يا روحي*

*ربنا يعوضك يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

*ههههههههههههه*

*نقول للاثنين عشان محدش يزعل ههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا يوحنا علي مرورك العسل ده*
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الحب والحزن‏*

*ميرسي يا استاذ نهيسي*

*دايما حضرتك منور المواضيع*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

~**~الحب ~**~
مالي اراك معذباً
وفي عينيك عنوان الحزن
لماذا باليأس ميتماً
ياعصفورةً فوق غصن


~**~الحزن~**~
أأنت ياحب تسألني ؟!!
الست انت من معذبني!!
فلا تسألني عن حالي
فأنا للحب ماعدت أبالي



~**~الحب~**~
لاترمي على لومك ياصغيري
ولاتبوح بكلام من عدم ٍ
ان كان الحزن يوما مصيري
لصار قدرى صراخ وألم


~**~الحزن~**~
وان كان الحب يوماً مصيري
لصارت حياتي حسرة وندم
واقولها لكل عاشق مهموم
سيرجع لي فارس مهموم


~**~الحب~**~
أيا فارس الاحزان
كيف يكون الحب ندم
ان كان في الحب اشجان
فمن الحب تؤخذ الحكم


~**~الحزن~**~
ألا تعلم ان الحب بقايا الاحزان
ومن معاني الحب الألم والحرمان
فأبتعد عني...اني اتذكرك
انت من جعلني فارس الاحزان



~**~الحب~**~
ليس للحب شأن فيما تدعى
وماتقوله كذب وأفتراء
فالحب نبض في الاضلع
ومن الحب يشتق الوفاء

~**~الحزن~**~
تتكلم ياوليدي عن الوفاء
ألا تعلم ان من خدعتني هي الحسناء
أعلم ان من يحب دنيته فناء
واصبح للحزن كباقى الشعراء



~**~الحب~**~
ارحل وأنزع من قلبي سهام حزني
فلا يوجد للحزن مكان عندي
وان لم يكن له مكان عندك
فعاصمة الحب مكانه للابدي 



~**~الحزن~**~
ياخديعة الحب أذهبي عني
ماذا تريدي بعد ان ضاعت نفسي مني
لاتقول ان القدر اغواني
فأنت ايها الحب سبب احزاني ... ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*كلمات جميله قوووي

تسلم ايديكي روزي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا مايكل

ربنا يخليك


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*حوار جميل
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا ماجد

نورت الموضوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يونيو 2010)

*حوار جميل وكلمات رائعه
وصح الحب هو سبب احزان الحزن
موضوع جميل يا روزي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2010)

*كلام حلو
*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع يا روزي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *في منتهي الجمال*
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *كلام حلو*​


 

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع يا روزي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 

ربنا يخليك يا كليمو

نورت يا جميل


----------



## اني بل (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الحـــب

مالى اراك معذباً 
وفى عينيك عنوان الحزن
لماذا باليـــأس متيمأ 
ياعصفوره فوق الغصن

الحـــزن

أأنت ياحب تسألنى ؟!!
ألست أنت من عذبنى ؟!!
فلا تسألنى عن حالى
فأنا للحب ماعدت أبالى


الحــــب

لا ترمى علي لومك ياصغيرى
ولا تبوح بكلام من عدم
إن كان الحزن يوما مصيرى
لصار قدرى صراخ وألم 




الحــــزن

وإن كان الحب يوماً مصيرى 
لصارت حياتى حسره وندم
وأقولها لكل عاشق موهوم
سيرجع لى فـارس مهموم

الحــــــب

أيــــا فارس الاحزان
كيف يكون الحب ندم
إن كان فى الحب أشجان 
فمن الحب تؤخد الحكم

الحــــزن

ألا تعلم ان الحب بقايا الأحزان
ومن معانى الحب الألم والحرمان
فأبتعد عنى .... إنى اتذكرك
أنت من جعلنى فارس الاحـــزان

الحــــب
ليس للحب شأن فيما تدعى
وما تقوله كذب وأفتراء
فالحب نبض فى الاضلع
ومن الحب يشتق الوفاء






الحـــــزن

تتكلم ياولدي عن الوفاء
ألا تعلم ان من خدعتنى هى الحسناء
أعلم ان من يحب دنيته فناء
وأصبح للحزن كاباقي الشعراء





الحـــب

أرحل وانزع من قلبى سهام حزنك
فلا يوجد للحزن مكان عندى
وأن لم يكن له مكان عندك
فعاصمه الحب مكانه الابدى




الحـــــزن

ياخديعه الحب أذهبى عنى
ماذا تريدى بعد ان ضاعت نفسى منى
لا تقول ان القدر أغوانى 
فأنت أيها الحب سبب أحزانى..


​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ياخديعه الحب أذهبى عنى
 ماذا تريدى بعد ان ضاعت نفسى منى

من اجل ما قرأت ف المنتدى ​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

روووووووووووووعة...

في منتهى الجمال...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جداااااااا
مرسي ليكي اني
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2010)

حوار ممتع يا انى

شكرااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

